# Small commercial bid



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I know prices vary to much with location but if someone could give me a rough idea on price . It's a small professional park with approx. 55000 Sq. Ft. of parking area and driveway with several islands and parking along front of building were snow needs to be taken away. Side walks are approx. 875 long and 5-6 ft. wide. Salt parking area and drive Put calcium down on walks.
It will be per time bid.



Sima member


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

digit said:


> I know prices vary to much with location


You just answered your own question. Also, with "several islands" and not knowing where you're stacking snow, there's no way anybody can even give you a time estimate. You really would be better off seeing if you can take advantage of the SIMA mentoring program, assuming it's still there. At least get someone in your area to come over and go over the lot with you.


----------

